# Newbe, but not so new



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Info about me and my camping experience, OK here goes...

I had always like to camp when I was younger, but didn't have too many chances. When my wife and I got married, we both had small cars and never really talked much about going camping.

In 1999, we bought a 2000 Venture as the Saturn was getting too small with our first child. I brought up the topic of camping, and the next year we purchased our first tent. We did that for a couple of years until the second child was on his way. We decided we wanted to move up to a used Pop-up. I needed a new vehicle, so we bought a new '03 Silverado.

I had a friend at work who was complaining that they had a couple of people who had backed out of buying there Pop-up that they were trying to sell. I'm sure you all can see where that lead...

We had that pop-up for the end of 2003's camping season and were able to get out about 4 times in it when we decided that we would like camping even more if it didn't take so long to setup and break down - not to mention having a little more room for a couple of active boys. After going to the RV show and seeing all the toys and space in a full sized travel trailer, we had a pretty good idea of what we wanted in our next camper.

This past August, we stopped off at Avalon RV and Marina for a free lunch and to kill a couple of hours to "LOOK" at new campers. We saw the 2004 28RSS on 8-21-04 and had it in our driveway by 8-26-04. My wife got the bunk house that was high on her list and "I got a new toy!!!!". It is soo nice not to have condensation drips waking you up in the morning (four people and a dog in a pop-up = alot of condensation when it gets cold!). We have made it out twice so far and are looking at one more trip before putting it to bed for the winter.

Anyway, that's my check-in...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to the "Outbackers" club. Glad you joined us.

I think your rise to an OB TT is similar to many in here. I know it matches our situation pretty closely.

There are alot of great folks, tips and remedies in this forum.

Stay tuned...........


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This last weekend we were camped at the ocean and two 'doors' down was a hybrid camper. These have never made any sense to me - all the disadvantages of pop-up and none of the advantages. Anyway, on Sunday morning we were starting to break camp and the hybrid owners came over to chat. Asked about our Outback and said they'd never seen anything like it. We gave them a quick tour and told them about how warm it stayed , etc. and about Outbackers.com. The rear slide was the real interest to them and we even let them climb onto the bed to see what they thought.

We then blew them away by letting my daughter do the slideout while I started the hitch prep. They watched the entire takedown procedure including the use of the Hitch Finder that I picked up with Y-Guy's recommendation. (A little later I watched - discreetly and from a distance - while a couple did the usual 'hitch alignment dance' to hook up a TT down the road aways. BANG! - can you say ouch!







. Boy was I glad I had the Hitch Finder. Sounds like a commercial but I was pretty blown away by the simplicity of hookup - it's usually such a pain. The thing looks kinda hokey but hey, if it works







.)

NTS, there may be some new Outbackers soon.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

BBB,

RE: Hybrids

Some of us had to start somewhere.









If my wife and I didn't end up with child, I'm pretty sure we would still be using our (for sale) '03 Wanderer 179UD (hybrid). It had everything you needed at a very good price and was quality. With a baby, we wanted something that kept the night time temp more consistent so a hard sided TT was our next step up. Helloooooo Outback!

Anyway, I think alot of us in here have moved up in class all the way up from nylon tents to TT's.

Do you think many of us will someday be driving down the road in our big Class A MH and wonder why we ever did the TT thing?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yup, we all had to start somewhere - mine was an old 1969 reborn truck camper (after the nylon tent days). How can anyone do that - I can't understand it (oh wait, I remember now: $$ and little ones







).

Hmmmm.... an OUTBACK MH. I can see it!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was looking at Hybrids when I stumbled across the OUTBACK in 2002. Once I saw it...there was no question of what we wanted.

Welcome aboard!

(from an ex-pop-up-er!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul congrats on your Outback and welcome to the Outbackers! We've really enjoyed our 28RSS with our 2 boys and 2 dogs and I can totally relate to your experience with the Popup!
_
I think in some situations the Hybrids are great, but if you camp in the rain or where it gets cold they are not high on my list. We had a Jayco Kiwi Hybrid, great camper itself but the setup/take down time wasn't that much less than our previous Popup though we had access to the camper at stops which was nice. The tent ends our ours were pretty low and the clostraphobia really got to me. Never had that problem on our Popup then again with those wonderful King Size beds it would be hard to feel clostraphobic. I still miss those beds._


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey BBB and Y-Guy,

Where did you guys get your "Hitch Finder" 's from? I came up with a similar idea, but if the price is right, it would be easer to purchase rather than building one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul I got it off of eBay for around $12. Here is a link to the Hitch Finder. So far I've used my hitch finder a few times but usually I've had somebody around to help out so it hasn't been necessary. The pain about it is how it clips on and off the trailer ball which I keep greased, the photo they show looks all clean but in reality mine never is.

I saw a new gizmo this weekend that looks even better. I can't find it on the Draw-Tite website, but its like the Hitch Finder, but instead of clipping on it uses magnets to mount on the hitch and the truck. The magnets seem much easier to get on and off the hitch ball.

There are several different types of rods, the Hitch Finder type uses a telescoping rod, others I've seen are solid rods. The Draw-Tite I saw used the telescoping rod like the Hitch Finder so it was easier store.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Y-Guy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I use a paper towel to clean the grease off the Hitch Finder clip and then keep the whole thing in a one gallon zip lock bag. As long as you get most of the grease of, it stays pretty clean. I've only used it a few times though so maybe it gets to be a bigger problem.

The magnet type sounds interesting.

I'm thinking I'll use the hitch finder even though there are people around to help - the visual cues are much easier than the voice cues for figuring out where you are.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know I should admit something here before my wife comes along and posts. I've found the perfect way to back up the truck without the hitch finder, without jumping in and out and with out getting upset. I have my wife back it up! We've (or I) have decided I give better directions!

Excuse me while I run and hide now.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Paul and welcome! I too ordered the Hitch Finder (thanks Y!) and it works great for me too.

I guess I'm the odd guy out. We had never camped before and stepped right up to the plate with our 28BHS. No regrets


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Y Guy what you meant to say was that your wife hears instructions better and can back up the truck better







.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I use 2 telescoping magnets I picked up at the local Kragen Auto Parts store for about 6 bucks each. I get out once to check the height of trailer to the ball. When I knock the magnet loose from the trailer. I'm close enough so I can get out and wiggle the truck, while I'm lowering the trailer onto the ball. If all goes well, I'm out two times. No grease, no fuss.


----------

